# 2012 roubaix sl3 expert compact: Bad Reviews?!



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

Found a great deal on a new one, but looking at Reviews, I'm concerned. Bad shifting issues.

I'm a MTBer and have a flat bar bike (Cannondale Quick). Want a bit more performance and speed. ALL input appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Caneray (Nov 21, 2012)

This bike should be Ultegra equipped. I can't imagine what the shifting issues might be.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

everything motorcycles said:


> Found a great deal on a new one, but looking at Reviews, I'm concerned. Bad shifting issues.
> 
> I'm a MTBer and have a flat bar bike (Cannondale Quick). Want a bit more performance and speed. ALL input appreciated. Thanks.


You cant really blame shifting issues on the bike as a whole, or a hole. Depending. 
Ultegra shifts great, the SL3 is a good bike and people are idiots. That should answer your question.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have the 2011 which should be exact same bike. The only shifting issues I have heard of are when the assembler doesn't properly cross the cables before they go into the frame. Mine shifts great and I would recommend the bike on a heart beat.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

How many reviews were there, 10-12 or just one? Where are the reviews?

You have to understand that the only people that usually bother to write reviews are either really happy or really unhappy with the product.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's nothing inherent to the Roubaix's design that would cause poor shifting, but (as with any build) proper installation/ setup are key to success. More so when ICR is involved.

The attached will give you some idea of proper installation on Roubaix's with ICR:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...Cable-Routing--Roubaix--Instruction-Guide.pdf


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for long delay on my response...forgot where I saw the neg reviews. But I saw much more fav reviews here. And yes, it would appear that the shifting issues are more of a set up. 

I'm a newbie, and want to be comfortable! I currently mountain bike and probably and advanced-intermediate. I do indeed road ride, but a Cannondale Quick1 w 105's etc. I'm 45 so I want a solid build but comfortable in the saddle for my ole ass lol. Thanks.


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

i have a 2012 Roubaix Expert and the shifting ISN'T GREAT to be honest. I've had the bike for nearly two years and done 5000 miles plus so the bike has been serviced / set up quite a few times - and by several mechanics across two shops (both dedicated road bike specialists).

Shifting is typically perfect post set up but the main problem is that it just drifts out of tune within 6 weeks or so ... I have had the bike re-cabled numerous times (most recently with Dura-ace cables) but that doesn't seem to help keep the shifting set up stable. My other bike is a Cervelo R5 with Dura-ace and there's just no contest re. the stability of the set up.

I have a friend with a 2011 Roubaix Expert and he has no problems so i guess i'm just unlucky ... i haven't seen any of the negative reviews that you refer to but there is definitely a view in my LBS that this is a more common experience than might be imagined (indeed some admission from Specialized on this point as they supplied a new part (plastic cable guide under the BB don't know the technical term sorry!).

Shifting aside (and i've kind of learned to live with it and avoid the troublesome gears 34 on front ring and then the 25/23 or whatever the second and third cogs are on a 12-28 cassette!) it's a great bike and i'm pretty happy i just have to have it serviced pretty regularly


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I had a 2011 Roubaix comp with 105 5700. That bike always shifted perfect. That bike was crashed, groupset is on a different bike now and it also shifts great. I now ride a 2013 Roubaix Expert SL4 that came with with Ultergra 6700. That setup never shifted as good as the 5700. I blame the ICR. I have converted the bike to Ultegra Di2 (not just for that reason). IME, ICR does not do anything good for shifting. I suppose if it is set up just so it can be fine, but the extra drag seems like it will always be there.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have SRAM on my 2012 SL3, so it may be apples to oranges. But for what it's worth, I was getting really poor shifting performance. So my LBS took one look at the setup, and saw that the cable housing loop on the RD was way too short...the der would shift up, but not back down. They put in cable housing with a much bigger loop...problem solved...


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

Just picked up My bad boy 2012 Roubaix Expert (too bad I'm not:aureola> Thanks for you help.


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

*Shifting issues*

So about 500 miles, rides like butter, SHIFTS LIKE $H1T! I think it is 2012 issue! Will do first service w lbs and pass on info. Here's the bad reviews:


2012 Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact - Road Bike Components and Specifications


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

Here are people complaints...on Specialized own website!!!

Specialized - Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry folks, i ride a 2012 Expert Roubaix and shifting sucked @ss pretty bad from day one. Replaced Jagwire cables garbage with Shimano dura ace and the whole thing changed night and day.
Other criticism I have towards this bike are oem wheels wich are a lot worst than the shifting issues and probably the fact that it's the very last Roubaix bike as we know it : way too comfy and sometimes way too disconnected from the road. But that's what the Roubaix was born for so I'm ok with that. Absolutely dead on acceleration tho...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Devastazione said:


> Sorry folks, i ride a 2012 Expert Roubaix and shifting sucked @ss pretty bad from day one. Replaced Jagwire cables garbage with Shimano dura ace and the whole thing changed night and day.


I think most of the shifting issues we hear about on bikes with ICR stem (mainly) from installers negligence to take the time to do it correctly. I'm not a fan of ICR because I see it as an aesthetic with little or no tangible benefit, but (similar to OSBB) once the decision is made to purchase such a frame, it's important to learn how to install/ maintain those areas.


----------



## everything motorcycles (May 2, 2013)

ICR??? 

It seems the 2012 is where the issues are. Devastazione... I ended up picking this bike up new just a couple of months ago. The reason was for its ability to be a comfortable bike and it has delivered!!! Everyone seems to be aware going into it about the weak wheel set. I don't know any better...so will keep till skill set out grows.

Bringing in bike to where I bought it in a couple of days...keep giving the posts to my mechanic, so please keep it coming!

There must be some sort of something that the 2011's are not problematic, but the 2012's are!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

PS : I've had to re-route ICR making the Californa cross ( cable cross) in the down tube. The thing improved shifting a bit but the pivotal role came from replacing the Jagwire cables. Also I've had to pull 80 Euro out of my pocket to buy the cable guides kit in order to have the rigid "straw" that works as a cable entrance guide in the chainstay,this thing ultimately made the difference,the bike now tic as a swiss watch when shifting. This kit came standard on the 2012 Sworks Roubaix,the reason why this was not the case on the Expert is unknown to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Devastazione said:


> PS : I've had to re-route ICR making the Californa cross ( cable cross) in the down tube. The thing improved shifting a bit but the pivotal role came from replacing the Jagwire cables. Also I've had to pull 80 Euro out of my pocket to buy the cable guides kit in order to have the rigid "straw" that works as a cable entrance guide in the chainstay,this thing ultimately made the difference,the bike now tic as a swiss watch when shifting. This kit came standard on the 2012 Sworks Roubaix,the reason why this was not the case on the Expert is unknown to me.


This is what I was referring to. The cumulative effect of attending to details is what improves shifting on bikes equipped with ICR. Attention to detail on nstalls always matters, but with ICR it's both more complex and more critical. 

I don't believe this is exclusive to any year/ make/ model, but to ICR itself. it inherently increases cable resistance.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

everything motorcycles said:


> ICR???
> 
> It seems the 2012 is where the issues are. Devastazione... I ended up picking this bike up new just a couple of months ago. The reason was for its ability to be a comfortable bike and it has delivered!!! Everyone seems to be aware going into it about the weak wheel set. I don't know any better...so will keep till skill set out grows.
> 
> ...



Don't worry you've picked up a great bike and we all know the full suspension mountainbike like feedback it gives when the tarmac gets gnarly ( something absolutely common here in Sardinia-Italy) . Keep an eye on the eventual shifting issues and you'll be fine. If you can squeeze some extra cash for a decent set of wheels that would be awesome,you'll realize how bad the OEM wheels are after just a couple of rides.


----------

